# Making flexible motor coupling for the rotating vane compressor



## Norppu (Nov 18, 2022)

The rotating vane compressor is driven by a 1HP 3-phase motor.






The motor and the compressor are connected with a flexible coupling to avoid excessive bearing wear.
Although such couplins are readily available for purchase, I make one from scratch.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press
- Haimer 3D edge finder


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 18, 2022)

We had those on Whiting bridge cranes way, way back. The cranes had "street car"(old age) controllers and 4 wire welder plugs. We could swap out a motor in less time than it took to* find* a rigger. They were a little bigger (25 HP) but were *solid*. I am pleased to see they are still in use, even if on small motors. Simple to make and not as particular about alignment as "modern" couplings.

.


----------

